# Get your Free Outback steak



## GB (Aug 25, 2011)

Outback is giving away a million free steaks. All you have to do is go to this website and fill in some basic contact info. It is only a 6oz steak, but a free steak is a free steak.

The Outback Steakhouse® Great Aussie Steak Out


----------



## Alix (Aug 25, 2011)

Void outside the US. Buggers.


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2011)

Well we all knew the US was better than Canada. Now we have proof


----------



## vitauta (Aug 25, 2011)

we have an outback less than two miles from us.  but the only free steak i am eligible for is in a distant town 35 miles away. i guess the outback restaurant near us is not a participant in this giveaway.


----------



## Alix (Aug 25, 2011)

GB said:


> Well we all knew the US was better than Canada. Now we have proof



Smart arse. We can't get free steak because our beef is tastier.


----------



## spork (Aug 25, 2011)

Are they good?  I've never dined at an Outback.


----------



## GB (Aug 25, 2011)

Outback is not bad at all. The prices are reasonable and the food is pretty good for a chain.


----------



## Silversage (Aug 25, 2011)

spork said:


> Are they good?  I've never dined at an Outback.



Good?  That's always a matter of opinion, of course.

Personally, I find their food way too salty.  Last couple times I was there, it was someone else's choice.   I always swear I'll never go back.  Even the "low calorie" grilled tilapia & steamed veggie meal has over 2000 mg of salt.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 25, 2011)

the one's in my area are out of the steaks. can get five dollars off an adult meal instead. bummer.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in Orlando at the moment and all of them are out. Its just me so I don't need a $5 off two meals.

Thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't gone back since a bad experience several years ago.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 25, 2011)

babetoo said:


> the one's in my area are out of the steaks. can get five dollars off an adult meal instead. bummer.



clearly, outback neglected to do the necessary preliminary preparatory supply work before launching their promotion.  remember when oprah and kfc gave away over a million orders of baked chicken for free?


----------



## vitauta (Aug 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I haven't gone back since a bad experience several years ago.




there is only one chain restaurant where i did not have a bad experience--pargos (blackened halibut to die for) until they finally closed their doors. that disappointed me.  should not be so complicated, but i never met a steakhouse yet that excelled.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 25, 2011)

Silversage said:


> Good?  That's always a matter of opinion, of course.
> 
> Personally, I find their food way too salty.  Last couple times I was there, it was someone else's choice.   I always swear I'll never go back.  Even the "low calorie" grilled tilapia & steamed veggie meal has over 2000 mg of salt.


I coul not have said it better.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Aug 25, 2011)

Drats, my local OB is out of freebie steaks.  Oh well, $5 off is something I guess.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2011)

yes, if you don't use the coupon your blood pressure will not be affected. 

2k of salt? how bad does your product have to be to put that much salt on it?

the nearest available offer is about a 25 minute drive away from me. it ain't worth the hike, in gas or bp.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 19, 2011)

well, i see that outback steak house is running another promotion.  this one came in the mail, offering a free 6oz. sirloin steak w/side order, to be redeemed at your local outback establishment.  let's hope they are better prepared for this promotion than the last one, and that they "get" the desirability of including our canadian outbackers this time!!   (anyone want mine? lmk)


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Sep 20, 2011)

Every Outback in my area was closed down about a year or two ago.  And I loved the place. It was like a discount steakhouse. 

How could you go wrong?


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 21, 2011)

Some years ago I had asked my brother who lived in another state for a restaurant recommendation, and he said Outback was good.  I either didn't hear him right or just messed it up, but told my husband we should go to Down Under.  We did find a hole-in-the-wall burger joint called Down Under and were mystified as to why my brother would recommend it.  Found out a couple of years later what the problem had been.  I've had a couple of memorable (in a good way) Outback steak dinners, but also a couple of disappointments.  Depends on the location.


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never been to one, I have heard a lot of bad reviews. Although they apparently have good blooming onions.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Sep 21, 2011)

Got our free steak card inthe ail today.  Will give it to Son and FDIL.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 21, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> Got our free steak card inthe ail today.  Will give it to Son and FDIL.




i still have a free steak card, free for the asking. be first to pm me.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> I've never been to one, I have heard a lot of bad reviews. Although they apparently have good blooming onions.


 
a friend's hubby goes to the outback _salthouse_ once a week just to get that blooming onion at the curbside pickup. he proceeds to eat the whole thing in one sitting, by himself! yuk!

it's almost 2000 calories, 160 grams of fat, and 4000 mg of sodium!


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> a friend's hubby goes to the outback _salthouse_ once a week just to get that blooming onion at the curbside pickup. he proceeds to eat the whole thing in one sitting, by himself! yuk!
> 
> it's almost 2000 calories, 160 grams of fat, and 4000 mg of sodium!



And now I will never desire to have one. That's insane! That's more calories than I am supposed to have in a day. Not to mention the fat and sodium!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2011)

are there no takers for this free steak card i can send to you?  offer is good for about four more weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> are there no takers for this free steak card i can send to you?  offer is good for about four more weeks.



No Outback around here, Vit, hopefully someone will grab it!  Really nice of you!


----------

